# Why teens should read adult fiction



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

"When people say there is too much violence in my books, what they are really saying is that is there is too much reality in life." -Joyce Carol Oates

The argument about whether young-adult fiction has become too adult in its subject matter is a long-standing one. My concern is not this debate - in fact, I consider it to be moot. The YA category is a marketing distinction, not a moral one, however much parents would like it to be a synonym for "safe."

But you are raising a child, possibly the least safe enterprise imaginable. And if this child is also a reader, there is a high probability that, closely preceding adolescence, his or her literary curiosity will hit an exponential curve - one that will be made apparent in a taste for books intended for the adult market. Let's call this the V.C. Andrews Curve, after the author of "Flowers in the Attic." It can be attributed more or less to two phenomena: first, with a simple increase in reading comprehension, adult genre fiction will be of considerable appeal owing to the accessibility of the prose and story lines. Second, irrespective of age, human beings have an innate attraction to the dramatization of issues around life's central mysteries: its genesis and termination. Put another way, not only will your kids survive an exposure to violence and sexuality in books, but it is crucial to their moral development..."

-- Why teens should read adult fiction
Parents push young-adult fiction because it's safe. But protecting kids from sex, death and adult themes is wrong
http://entertainment.salon.com/2011/10/13/why_teens_should_read_adult_fiction/


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

i tend to think these distinctions get pretty silly. Tons of ya lit is violent and scary as hell. Tons of it isn't. The same goes for every other genre of literature. Even fairy tales get twisted pretty fast.


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

To me Young Adult is just that - for young adults. Not children or teens. Hopefully if the parents did a good job raising their child, by the time they are adults they will have a good moral code and will have no desire to read much of what passes off as adult fiction.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Nebula7 said:


> To me Young Adult is just that - for young adults. Not children or teens. Hopefully if the parents did a good job raising their child, by the time they are adults they will have a good moral code and will have no desire to read much of what passes off as adult fiction.


Looks like my parents did a bad job at raising me then.


----------



## Jim Franz (May 22, 2011)

This may have been true if the only YA available were Nancy Drew and Hardy Boys.  Today's YA can tackle issues with the same ferocity as any other genre.  Do all of them do this?  No.  But then, neither do all "adult" books.


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Looks like my parents did a bad job at raising me then.


Mine too. Pet Cemetery around 10, lots King by the end of Elementary. Of course there was plenty of Alvin Schwartz, John Bellairs, and all the usual Bunnicula stores and classics like Hatchet and Red Badge of Courage as well.

Maybe I sound like Dwight Schrute but the world is tough. Sheltering kids from anything, including and perhaps especially, uncomfortable literature, can just make them more maladjusted. I've never met anyone worse off from tackling adult literature too early, but I have met a few odd who avoided it.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I was reading Danielle Steele, Sidney Sheldon, V.C Andrews, and the "Marc Bolan" series in my early teens.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Interesting thoughts, and I agree. But you'll may be happy to find that nowadays YA and adult fiction usually differ more in terms of style and conventional considerations (like the age of the protagonist, usually a teenager), not because of huge differences in sex, violence, and language. There are lots of titles that are quite violent (The Hunger Games comes to mind immediately), sexy (too many to count ... ummmm, Shiver, Tithe, Exposed are three off the top of my head that all depict sexual relationships in some form), and language (Nick and Nora's Infinite Playlist and Looking for Alasha are the first things that come to mind, lots of f-bombs in those...). I've actually seen more articles decrying the fact that YA is no longer "safe."


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

This is all common sense stuff, surely.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Looks like my parents did a bad job at raising me then.


Ditto! I was reading plenty of "adult" fiction in my tween-to-teen years.

To me, and I know others will argue otherwise, the label YA is just a marketing ploy. YA is the hot thing right now. Most of what is called YA is really adult fiction with a younger MC.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Well having been a YA reader for years now I guess I have a different view on all of this. Maybe back in the day American YA was a bit watered down but I've actually found that things have changed over the past 5-7 years. Also, I'll note that other places outside the US aren't as squeamish about death or sex. 

What I really don't get though is the why they should read adult fiction? Adult fiction isn't aimed at them. I think it's really easy to forget what that time is like. The hormonal roller-coaster. Being in school 8 hours a day 5 days a week. Social life, a major factor in everything. These are things that are important to them and not things you're going to find in adult fiction. If anything I would argue they would have more interest in New Adult.

In general, I'm totally cool with teens reading adult fiction but weather they seek it out or not should be because they are interested. Their reasons for reading aren't much different from ours and I'm willing to support exploration.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

fayrlite said:


> Being in school 8 hours a day 5 days a week. Social life, a major factor in everything. These are things that are important to them and not things you're going to find in adult fiction. If anything I would argue they would have more interest in New Adult.


Well you could say that this is a great reason for not reading about it as well as having to live it !


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

mashadutoit said:


> Well you could say that this is a great reason for not reading about it as well as having to live it !


lol I guess so. I just think most teens want to read about things that matter to them. Whether that means they roll into adult or not is beside the point. I just felt like it was a total dismissal of YA and the validity of the genre.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

fayrlite said:


> lol I guess so. I just think most teens want to read about things that matter to them. Whether that means they roll into adult or not is beside the point. I just felt like it was a total dismissal of YA and the validity of the genre.


Absolutely -  I was just playing the devil's advocate.

I'm not sure if that original article linked to dismisses YA - (if that is what you meant?) I got the sense that it argues for an acceptance of adult themes in in books, whether they are YA books or not. But still, you do have a point that teenagers have some very teenage specific things they are interested in which adults dont necessarily share. Some of these may be disturbing themes, some may not be that disturbing, but they are still totally relevant for teens to read about. Or am I putting words in your mouth?


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Nope that pretty much it in a nut shell.  I likely should have said much since I really just skimmed the article. I'm up late working on a school project and not really thinking as clearly as I should (which prolly isn't that great for my project). 

It's funny really. My husband is writing a YA and someone said to him the other day, "There sure is a lot of emotional ups and downs." Well duh. Just seemed like a silly thing to say. Or someone will say something about how the dialog flows or the fact that they talk about school. These are everyday things to teens. It just seems like a given they would talk about school, boys/girls, sex, drugs, and such.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

In High School, I was reading adult books like Ross Macdonald novels, Lew Archer series.

Why everyone is calling Teen Age books as Young Adult is beyond me.

Pigeonholing an entire age group of people for "what they are suppose to like as being on their level."

I suppose teenagers would find the term TA or "teenager book" demeaning. "Young adult" or YA sounds and appears more attractive to them.

Image YA is the next step up for age demographic compared to an R.L. Stein Goose Bump book...

Should a teenager read something with graphic violence and foul language?

That depends on "parents" making those choices. However, when they starting reaching 16, I think parents should only make a mental note of what their teenagers are reading, monitoring without them knowing it.

"But mom," the teenager replied and tossed his hands at shoulder level. "I only had the Playboy under my bed because I was reading the articles."

Wait until that issue hits e-readers... 

"But mom," the teenager replied and tossed his hands at shoulder level. "I must have accidentally downloaded it when I was doing the library loaner thing from a kid at school. I swear, I was just getting Ages Past from him for my next book report... I didn't mean to download an Issue of Playboy..." He sighed, _thinking I've gotta change the password for my e-reader. Something other than the cat's name..._


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't read much young adult fiction.  I probably never did because when I was a teen there was no such category.  I moved from the children's library -- that had nothing left in it to challenge me -- to the 'regular' library.  I read a lot of books my mother and aunt read as well as a lot of things my dad read.  As well as pretty much everything in the house: Dickens, Doyle, Dostoyevsky, Tolkien, Tolstoy, MacLean, Stewart, Holt, Christie, Keyes.  There were a LOT of books in my parents house.  Still are. 

NOW, I steer clear because the few I've read have struck me as simplistic.  Usually the writing is o.k. but the plot is just really simple and it doesn't do a thing for me.  Or it seems to be trying too hard to be 'great literature for young minds'.  Frequently the language is too simple -- it feels to me like it's written for 8th graders -- I haven't read books at that level since I was in about 4th grade!  

The other thing I can't abide is the teen angst.  Never could.  Or people behaving stupidly because of hormones or just as a plot device.  That, too, seems prevalent in 'young adult' and is another reason I steer clear.

I resisted Harry Potter, even, for a LONG time.  And I found the first book to be a very good story written for, at best, young teens.  But the second book seemed to be more complex in both the language used and the plot and the books 'aged' as the characters did, if you know what I mean.  (The teen angst was still annoying in a couple of the later books.  )

Anyway, it's like "Oprah's Picks":  The few I've read independently of any recommendation, I've not really liked, so my conclusion is that she and I have different taste and if Oprah likes it I know I probably won't, so I don't bother.  Similarly, when I've read YA not knowing initially they were YA, I've usually not much cared for them.  So now I don't go seeking them out.

The above is my opinion only, of course. . . .YMMV. . . . .


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I grew up on Ray Bradbury, Richard Matheson, Roald Dahl and a lot of darker material. My 12 year old is a voracious reader and has a taste for the macabre. Excellent point, I think that kind of literature gives kids a chance to prepare for a world that can be very dark indeed. Anyone read a Grimm's fairy tale closely of late? Eww..!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

fayrlite said:


> What I really don't get though is the why they should read adult fiction? Adult fiction isn't aimed at them. I think it's really easy to forget what that time is like. The hormonal roller-coaster. Being in school 8 hours a day 5 days a week. Social life, a major factor in everything. These are things that are important to them and not things you're going to find in adult fiction. If anything I would argue they would have more interest in New Adult.
> 
> In general, I'm totally cool with teens reading adult fiction but weather they seek it out or not should be because they are interested. Their reasons for reading aren't much different from ours and I'm willing to support exploration.


I guess it depends on the genre. If you're talking about the "Literature" section in the book store you might be right, I avoided that section as a young adult and still do.

On the other hand I read every Sci-Fi and Fantasy book I could get my hands. Many were giant books with pretty adult themes. I learned a lot of physics 

The "Lit" section still puts me to sleep


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm almost 30 and I prefer the YA genre over most "adult" books.  

I read adult themed books when I was younger (10-13) but it was more for the forbidden aspect; once my parents made it clear nothing was forbidden (at least with literature) I found the genres that made me most happy and no longer paid any attention to what age group it was originally intended for.

I'm doing the same thing with my 10 year old daughter and so far she has shown no desire to read a book that has adult themes in it.  If she does pick one up I will be there to answer any questions she has.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

I think these days YA tends to mean books where the characters are YA-age, although not always. The Book Thief was marketed in the US as YA, though the MC is 11.

There are often divisions of YA: 10-14, 12-15, 14 & up. I read an article by a school librarain once where she thought in high school the reading lists should contain more actual YA books and not _only_ classic adult literature. Today I think that's more the way it is than when the article was written.

If you look at reviews of YAs on amazon that are written by teens, you can see a wide range of interest and reading-skill levels. Some kids will say outright that they usually hate to read (and/or struggle with it), but they picked up a particular book and loved it. Usually the book they pick is one aimed at 10-14 or 12-15 age range. Teens who love to read and have no reading problems seem to like all ranges of YA and, of course, many books for adults.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I guess it depends on the genre. If you're talking about the "Literature" section in the book store you might be right, I avoided that section as a young adult and still do.
> 
> On the other hand I read every Sci-Fi and Fantasy book I could get my hands. Many were giant books with pretty adult themes. I learned a lot of physics
> 
> The "Lit" section still puts me to sleep


My husband read a lot of Adult Sci-Fi and Fantasy as a kid and up just because of those reasons. He also pointed out that there was a lot of sex in those books. No one really said anything to him because he was such an advanced reader. I don't know how I would feel about my kids reading those. I guess it would depend on age and maturity.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

I think it depends a lot on the child's age and maturity level on what they should be reading and even watching. YA appeals to the teenagers because the main character is a teenager in most cases and tackles issues that are relevant to them. When I was younger I read a lot of adult books, mostly literary and thrillers.

There's just something enticing about the YA "genre" that I can't really put my finger on. Maybe it's how diverse it is.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I dont think there was YA when I was a YA.

I've been reading adult fiction since I was 12, at a minimum. I read The Exorcist at 13. Lived on my mother's books and whatever else the library had to offer that was interesting. The Towering Inferno sticks out as a favorite. And at 14, I jumped into (adult) sci-fi.

I've matured into a normal adult who contributes to society and hasnt done any jail time...yet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Cause they're adults! And adults should not be reading "teen" fiction.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

Attebery said:


> Cause they're adults! And adults should not be reading "teen" fiction.


I don't see anything wrong with adults reading teen or children's fiction. There's some really great stuff out there like, "Looking for Alaska" by John Green, "The Outsiders" by S.E. Hinton, and even the Harry Potter Series. And if said adult has a child or teen at home, they can discuss the books that they read.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Attebery said:


> Cause they're adults! And adults should not be reading "teen" fiction.


That's going to be a popular opinion around here


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

When I was early into my early 2-digit years ('tween' wasn't a word then) I had read much of what was available then for my age group - young teen fiction in the mid-Seventies was a fairly small list of books. I quickly moved on to things like _The Omen_, _Carrie_ and _Lucifer's Hammer_. The public librarian and my teachers often contacted my mother to ensure she knew what I was reading in those years and she only ever prevented me from reading one book ...

Now I have since gone back a re-read some of the adult books I read as a teenager and have understood them on a completely different level, but that really just the difference in world views between a 15yo and a 45 yo. I wasn't too young to understand them then - I just have more experience to draw nuances from them now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> The public librarian and my teachers often contacted my mother to ensure she knew what I was reading in those years and she only ever prevented me from reading one book ...


I admit to curiosity as to what that book was? 

(Of course, you're under no obligation to disclose!  )


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I admit to curiosity as to what that book was?
> 
> (Of course, you're under no obligation to disclose!  )


_Wifey_ by Judy Blume. I was probably around 13 or so ... she thought the story of a housewife's mid-life crisis and infidelities was just something I wouldn't understand. I read it later around 18 or 19 .....


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I remember the day the librarian showed me to the adults section of the library because I had read everything in the kids/YA section, must have been 10 or so. First book I picked up was a pretty graphic horror novel that I couldn't put down (Hoodoo Man by Steve Harris). Needless to say I grew up to become a serial killer and it emotionally scarred me for life.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I think I went from The Secret Seven to not reading fiction for quite some time (unless pressed at school) to Agatha Christie because my Mom happened to read them. 
I don't remember teen books, and there was certainly no YA.

What is the difference between teen and YA?
I doubt that teenagers want to read books where the MC is younger than them, but does this apply to YA?


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

tim290280 said:


> I remember the day the librarian showed me to the adults section of the library because I had read everything in the kids/YA section, must have been 10 or so. First book I picked up was a pretty graphic horror novel that I couldn't put down (Hoodoo Man by Steve Harris). Needless to say I grew up to become a serial killer and it emotionally scarred me for life.


I grew up in a small town and had also pretty literally read the entire children's section by age 10.

I read Stephen King's It and never went back, except occasionally rereading my favorites. I guess it was a different time.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think there was any such thing as YA when I was a teenager. I grew up in Europe, so I don't know if that makes a difference. I always read adult books. My mom gave me books to read which would make some moms here pass out in a dead faint I think  . 

Everything from King to sexual books, bodice rippers, Horror, Thriller,  Jason Dark pulp fiction, graphic historical stuff, Schmaltz, more King etc. Whatever was in the bookshelf and whatever I wanted to read. There was never a restrictions. I basically went from listening to fairy tales on a tape player as a child to adult books as a preteen. I read the Tin Drum at 12 I think.

So I don't have a frame of reverence to what YA is, but I don't seek it out. I read Twilight and I am sure it was the only YA I can recall reading. Its hard for me to relate to teenage twits like that, I started work full time at 16 so all this angst stuff just makes me roll my eyes to the back of my head  

Yeah, and my morals appear to function correctly, whatever they are


----------



## Valerie Maarten (Jan 14, 2011)

I may be giving my general age, but I didn't have a YA category when I was growing up.  I read stories that most would deem inappropriate for pre-teen and teens today, but I survived it.  Over the years my taste has gone from serious, light and fluffy and in between.  In fact, most of my mandatory reading in school was books that were dark, gloomy and depressing that dealt with real, grown-up issues.  I feel I've matured, been enlightened and have learned a lot because of it.  But, that's just my two cents.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Alan Ryker said:


> I grew up in a small town and had also pretty literally read the entire children's section by age 10.
> 
> I read Stephen King's It and never went back, except occasionally rereading my favorites. I guess it was a different time.


I was a small town kid too.

I started in on the literary classics not long after, the complete and unabridged versions of Mark Twain, Dufoe, Kipling, etc.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I think I went from The Secret Seven to not reading fiction for quite some time (unless pressed at school) to Agatha Christie because my Mom happened to read them.
> I don't remember teen books, and there was certainly no YA.
> 
> What is the difference between teen and YA?
> I doubt that teenagers want to read books where the MC is younger than them, but does this apply to YA?


There is no difference between teens and YA. One might think that young adult would be someone 18-25, but the publishers have decided YA = teens. There is a relatively new branch that's starting to come out called New Adult that will be books geared toward the 18-25 year olds, but it's really new and taking some time to catch on. I think there might be a book or two in that field and I don't even know the titles.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

Valerie Maarten said:


> I may be giving my general age, but I didn't have a YA category when I was growing up. I read stories that most would deem inappropriate for pre-teen and teens today, but I survived it. Over the years my taste has gone from serious, light and fluffy and in between. In fact, most of my mandatory reading in school was books that were dark, gloomy and depressing that dealt with real, grown-up issues. I feel I've matured, been enlightened and have learned a lot because of it. But, that's just my two cents.


They say that "The Outsiders" is the book that started the YA trend. I don't think publishers had a name for it, but books that dealt with teenagers and teenage issues did begin to emerge at that time, so you might have read a YA book and not even knew it. I don't even think that Middle-Grade let alone tween was a term when I was younger and that was only ten years ago. Everything that had MCs that were 2-14 and weren't full of explicit material were lumped as children's books and what 14 year old wants to be reading a "children's book"?


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

I think Catcher in the Rye and Lord of the Flies were great YA books that also had very adult issues. Great Expectations was another one. I loved these as a kid. But today, there seems to be an explosion of YA. Kids and young adults should have no trouble finding great books with a more modern feel. And with the Kindle and other readers, it's a great time to be a young person who loves to read.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

soyfrank said:


> I think Catcher in the Rye and Lord of the Flies were great YA books that also had very adult issues. Great Expectations was another one. I loved these as a kid. But today, there seems to be an explosion of YA. Kids and young adults should have no trouble finding great books with a more modern feel. And with the Kindle and other readers, it's a great time to be a young person who loves to read.


You've named two of the books that made me hate reading in high school.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

tim290280 said:


> You've named two of the books that made me hate reading in high school.


Yep. Those two are not my favorites either!


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Either way, whatever your tastes, I believe parents who make reading an important part of their lives will likely have children that do the same.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

I wouldn't say that they should read adult fiction. They are reading adult fiction in most YA novels. I picked up a novel -forgot title- and paged through it. Violence, sexual referenes and innuendo abound. Although I didn't read any bedroom scenes, the girl is torn between "doing the dirty" in a restroom with her boyfriend and winds up saving it for another day.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

I think the YA books are a great advance. When I was young, there was no such designation and I read all kinds of things - Tolkein, Steinbeck, NYT bestsellers - whatever. Discovered Stephen King at about 12. I don't think it hurt me any to read all kinds of adult fiction at a young age. I'm sure some themes just went right over my head, but whatever.
However, I have 2 sons in their 20s. One has always said, "Guys don't read" and he doesn't. So sad. But my other son does read and for several years he read all kinds of YA books. I don't think he would have read at all otherwise. Most of my books (and I have TONS) were just too thick and intimidating, I think. The YA books he picked tended to only be maybe 200 pages or something so he could read them quickly and move on to something else. They kept him reading some though and he still reads today.


----------



## Math (Oct 13, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't read much young adult fiction. I probably never did because when I was a teen there was no such category.
> 
> I resisted Harry Potter, even, for a LONG time.


Ditto on the first point.

And I'm still going strong on the second... 

I completely agree that a lot of teen fiction incorporates teen 'issues' that simply aren't relevant to people who worry more about paying the electricity bill than whether the dude across the street has beef with you, and the girl in your class wants to drink your A+.

OK, OK - I don't want to make fun - but I have a right - I went through all that stuff and then some, as we all did.

I also agree that, nevertheless, the teen books are definitely being dual-marketed towards adults (thanks to Harry Potter). A good example is how when the last Harry Potter books came out - there were two types of cover you could buy - ones that fit in with the original earlier children's art, and ones with grownup - edgy imagery.

On the whole though - I agree with the original poster that teens *should read adult fiction - but not at any worry they might be corrupted. Let's face it - the internet gives kids who don't even possess the lexicon to understand adult books a hellova lot more damaging stuff. With a computer in the house - American Psycho on the shelf is the _least _ of Mum's worries.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

While there probably weren't shelves for YA books at the time, Beverly Cleary's _Sister of the Bride_ and _Fifteen _ would qualify as YA.


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

My parents never dictated what I read, or even paid any attention to what I was reading for that matter.  I read eveything that interested me in the children's side of our library and then moved on to the adult side.....afraid that the librarian would say something and make me go back to the children's side.  She never did since she probably knew that I had run out of books to read in the children's section.  I read all my mom's books, which included a lot of classics, by the time I was 14 or so.  Borrowed all of my aunt's books, read the western's my step-grandfather gave me.....whatever was available.  I n the 6th grade a won an award for reading the 2nd highest number of books in the whole grade, beat out by my best friend who only beat me because she read all my mom's Emily Loring books, which I had no interest in at the time.  lol

The one thing I never did is ask for books for birthdays or Christmas....at least not more than once.  I was around 14-15 and begged for books for Christmas.  It was in the 70s and there really wasn't any YA literature, so I ended up with a bunch of children's books such as Anne of Green Gables.  Now, while I enjoyed that book(and it is still one of my favorites), my mother obviously had no idea what kind of books I was reading.  lol  

I never sensored what my daughter read either....but then I was just glad when she read anything.


----------



## jayreddy publisher (Jun 13, 2011)

tim290280 said:


> You've named two of the books that made me hate reading in high school.


I think that is one problem with some of the posts I have seen in the thread. You should allow teens to read whatever they are interested in reading. We force kids to read books that make them not want to read anymore. In the same token, I don't have any problem with adults reading YA or even children's books. Why can't we just let people read what they want to read? It seems like we discourage reading if we put parameters on what anybody, teen or adult, wants to read.


----------



## EStoops (Oct 24, 2011)

This thread has had me thinking for a couple of hours now. I actively peruse the YA section at my local bookstore because I find that the Sci-Fi/Fantasy novels aimed at us "adults" are really..... uh.... risque. And sometimes too foul-mouthed. Oh, and gratuitous with the gore. I'm not saying I don't encounter steamy scenes, shooting, and naughty words in YA fiction, it's just toned down to the level that I can enjoy the story. A very, very popular author of adult fantasy books (her series has more than twenty books) who was a forerunner of the "Our Vampires Are Different: Sexy, Smooth AND Scary" angle in the paranormal genre has really devolved into something all too explicit for my, and many others' tastes. And due to her wild success, a lot of series have amped up the vampiness, the hotness, the shooting and the gore to follow the leader and the money. For me, I feel like this has cut me off from a lot of the new Sci-Fi and Fantasy, because I don't want to be reading that sort of thing all the time. I get desensitized and almost complacent and just... check out.

I find the YA label to be a refuge from the gratuitous, not a refuge from real grit and real drama. Though, certainly, some of it is. But I'd happily compare Garth Nix quite favorably to say, Stephen King. They aren't the same, but there is some overlap, IMO, between the two. (And mind you, I do LIKE Stephen King) However, Stephen King does have some very explicit elements in his books, and when I'm not in the mood for that, I read YA of the same genre to satiate my appetite for a well-craft world with some spine-tingling horror. That said, sometimes I am in the mood to really, really have it all. In that case, I'll read the books that, no bones about it, are aimed at a fully adult audience. 

I'm afraid I wasn't a very normal kid, so the supposed appeal of "tween" books passed me by. I think if I had been more plugged into popular culture I would have enjoyed them, but I wasn't. So I suppose that there is something of a gap in my consideration of  YA novels. But then again, you could just apply Sturgeon's law and remind yourself, at least 80% of anything is crap. And that holds true for all genres of books. I'll read the other 20% of books wherever they may be stocked. 

I should add, I have a very old favorite children's book on my Amazon wishlist.... 

TLR: In some genres the adult books are getting awfully graphic, and the YA books are taking on serious themes and values. It makes sense to jump ship to YA if the adult elements were never really your thing in the first place.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

jayreddy publisher said:


> I think that is one problem with some of the posts I have seen in the thread. You should allow teens to read whatever they are interested in reading. We force kids to read books that make them not want to read anymore. In the same token, I don't have any problem with adults reading YA or even children's books. Why can't we just let people read what they want to read? It seems like we discourage reading if we put parameters on what anybody, teen or adult, wants to read.


This has been my key argument for a long time.

Educators, literary snobs, parents, well meaning idiots; all try to dissuade kids from reading comics and fantasy books in favour of "what you should read". I'd be happy if they are enjoying reading and occasionally pick up a more challenging read. If they already read a lot then it is only probable that they will expand their own horizons based upon their interests.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep, any kind of reading is good. It's the habit that's important, not the subject matter. I continually meet people who read absolutely nothing. Nowt! _Nada!_ Zip! So if a kid is reading regularly, even if his elders regard his books as junk, that is still somewhere to progress from.


----------



## EStoops (Oct 24, 2011)

I disagree on the specifics, not the general concept. I would not want to find kids reading nothing but say, Sweet Valley High, Twilight and Anita Blake. It's like a steady diet of chocolate desserts for the mind. I think anytime someone is reading ONLY one series or only one genre, or only so-called "cookie cutter" books, then it almost might be worse than only reading the briefest of news or email.  I know a younger girl that reads nothing but the most recent popular teenage literature..... and there's a real lack of substance in her interests and view points. She actually seems younger than she is, to me.

That said, I wouldn't say any one genre is pure dessert, and I do think that those books that are pure dessert should be written! They should be loved for what they are, because sometimes the mind needs chocolate. But it also needs broccoli, and carrots and steak and donuts, and sodas and wines. To read only one narrow slice is to starve at the mental banquet. And when you are starving, it always shows. So while I think that often some reading is better than none, I'd say that a case of no variety is perhaps worse. Fortunately, once someone has found the joy of reading.... it only takes a little convincing for them to try the carrots, the broccoli, the sodas and wine.


----------



## jayreddy publisher (Jun 13, 2011)

Tony Richards said:


> Yep, any kind of reading is good. It's the habit that's important, not the subject matter. I continually meet people who read absolutely nothing. Nowt! _Nada!_ Zip! So if a kid is reading regularly, even if his elders regard his books as junk, that is still somewhere to progress from.


Well put.


----------



## Hdion (Nov 29, 2010)

I just want to say that we should be happy our teens are reading!! I don't mind what my son is reading as long as he is READING. I had dyslexia when I was younger and my mom started having me read historical romance novels and once I picked them up I never put them down. I love to read!!! I was able to retrain my brain so that reading wasn't a difficult task. I was in 6th grade reading at a 2nd grade level. Read Read Read!!! If a child is interested in something make it available for them to read. Reading is so important for a child's growth. I had such an easier time in my life because my mom allowed me to read a book that caught my interest. Should I have been reading books about sex when I was so young? I don't know but I thank my mom everyday for opening that door for me and guess what I started scanning over the sex scenes and didn't even read most of them.


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

EStoops said:


> To read only one narrow slice is to starve at the mental banquet. And when you are starving, it always shows. So while I think that often some reading is better than none, I'd say that a case of no variety is perhaps worse.


This is true. Genres have their paradigms, and reading one genre exclusively becomes a self-reinforcing trap. Reading should (at least some of the time) train the mind to be more agile, rather than comfortable.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

lpking said:


> This is true. Genres have their paradigms, and reading one genre exclusively becomes a self-reinforcing trap. Reading should (at least some of the time) train the mind to be more agile, rather than comfortable.


Is Adult a genre? I just never really thought of Adult or YA or Middle Grade as a genre.


----------



## Elisa Nuckle (Oct 26, 2011)

jayreddy publisher said:


> I think that is one problem with some of the posts I have seen in the thread. You should allow teens to read whatever they are interested in reading. We force kids to read books that make them not want to read anymore. In the same token, I don't have any problem with adults reading YA or even children's books. Why can't we just let people read what they want to read? It seems like we discourage reading if we put parameters on what anybody, teen or adult, wants to read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think certain teens and adults, even, will never love to read in-depth stories, as in nothing past romance, social life, drama, and so on. They are totally content with knowing just that aspect of the reading world, whereas others want to gobble up horror or fantasy or science fiction. I know many kinds of readers, and most tend to think they know what's best to read for _everyone_. But teens are a pretty diverse group, once you get down to it. Sure, most are ruled by school and social lives and so on, but there are those that eat up a library before they're even 16, can quote most classics, and so on. Then there are the teens who never bother reading and have only read _Harry Potter_ and _Twilight_. I don't think there's a set way for any of them to read, but I do think parents shouldn't try to limit or dissuade them from reading. Even if the parents hate Bella and Edward, or if the parents fear adult books will corrupt their child.

And that was really long-winded. Sorry! Haha.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

EStoops said:


> I disagree on the specifics, not the general concept. I would not want to find kids reading nothing but say, Sweet Valley High, Twilight and Anita Blake. It's like a steady diet of chocolate desserts for the mind. I think anytime someone is reading ONLY one series or only one genre, or only so-called "cookie cutter" books, then it almost might be worse than only reading the briefest of news or email. I know a younger girl that reads nothing but the most recent popular teenage literature..... and there's a real lack of substance in her interests and view points. She actually seems younger than she is, to me.
> 
> That said, I wouldn't say any one genre is pure dessert, and I do think that those books that are pure dessert should be written! They should be loved for what they are, because sometimes the mind needs chocolate. But it also needs broccoli, and carrots and steak and donuts, and sodas and wines. To read only one narrow slice is to starve at the mental banquet. And when you are starving, it always shows. So while I think that often some reading is better than none, I'd say that a case of no variety is perhaps worse. Fortunately, once someone has found the joy of reading.... it only takes a little convincing for them to try the carrots, the broccoli, the sodas and wine.


Sorry, but that is a terrible analogy. But hell, I'll run with it and show you why it isn't bad to read a book of any sort.

Okay, so the kid is reading Twilight, the chocolate of the teen book world. The kid consumes chocolate after chocolate, but then something amazing happens: they get sick of chocolate. Sure they had to consume a lot of it, but eventually they need a break from it for something more substantial. Since they already enjoy chocolate they decide to try other sweet foods, this time it is a mango (Anne Rice's Vampire series). Much more substantial, but still not something really wholesome. Soon they start wanting something savory as well, enter the lamb chops (Terry Pratchett) and steaks (any thriller). Soon they are eating a balanced diet that incorporates all the food groups, because they started out eating something that kept them going until they realised they needed to eat better.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

While I am personally an advocate of allowing kids to read what interests them, I also respect that some parents are looking for a "safe" read. Heck, I've even met some _teens _who are looking for a "safe" read. The great things about fiction is that these dangerous ideas can be explored from what IS still a safe distance, and the teens can perhaps learn something from that instead of trying to learn from real life experiences. But that's not to say "safe" (though I don't think that's a fair identifying word) books shouldn't be available. Why not allow teens to read adult novels if they want adult themes? Or if we are going to keep up with the current YA trend (which is still "safer" than adult books, on the whole), then why not make a distinction between the edgy books and the "safe" ones? I find that most kids will read what they want, though, even if their parents don't want them to. Boys hide playboy mags under their mattresses. Girls stash Anne Rice novels in their closets. Kids sneak downstairs to watch horror movies while their parents are asleep.It goes on as such... For this reason, with my own kids, I hope I can be a little more relaxed about things, so I can know what they are doing and be involved and ask them their thoughts and talk to them about their concerns. But as it stands, I still think the option of "safe" reads should be around. As a teen, though, I personally just read those adult novels while my parents weren't looking, and I have to say they were definitely more adult in theme than the even the edgiest YA books on the market today. Perhaps bringing that edge to YA is what satisfies their curiosity without them deciding to jump straight into the far stronger themes of adult fiction.

I like the idea of the budding "New Adult" Genre. Maybe if that really takes off, we'll have the option of something between YA and Adult, and that will allow the YA novels to be a little milder in content again, for those who like that kind of read.


----------



## Math (Oct 13, 2011)

tim290280 said:


> Sorry, but that is a terrible analogy. But hell, I'll run with it and show you why it isn't bad to read a book of any sort.
> 
> Okay, so the kid is reading Twilight, the chocolate of the teen book world. The kid consumes chocolate after chocolate, but then something amazing happens: they get sick of chocolate. Sure they had to consume a lot of it, but eventually they need a break from it for something more substantial. Since they already enjoy chocolate they decide to try other sweet foods, this time it is a mango (Anne Rice's Vampire series). Much more substantial, but still not something really wholesome. Soon they start wanting something savory as well, enter the lamb chops (Terry Pratchett) and steaks (any thriller). Soon they are eating a balanced diet that incorporates all the food groups, because they started out eating something that kept them going until they realised they needed to eat better.


 I'm lost now... I'm hungry... but lost.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't really know if this contributes, but it is an amusing story from my own life.

I always read above my own age level.  When I was younger, I didn't read fast, but I read, in sixth grade, at a 12th grade level and such (or so the tests always said...now, with math, eh, not so much...).  So, I quickly got bored with the YA stuff available for me.  I picked up JAWS and read that in 5th or 6th grade.  Then, my dad borrowed Cujo from a friend at work.  He left it sitting around and I picked it up.  It hooked me right away and I devoured it.

Thinking I could just waltz down to the local branch of the Chicago Public Library and check out more, I walked down, library card in hand, and tried to check out Firestarter.  I got a lecture from the librarian that I should wait until I was 18, but she did let me check it out.  After that, I decided I would just by the Stephen King books...so I did.  Turned out the bookstores were willing to take my money and not ask about my age.

From that point forward, I always bought the latest King books.

I have no idea if venturing into horror twisted my mind.  I write horror now.  I hope, some day, some 6th grader with an above-average reading level decides to read one of my books.  Maybe, just maybe, he or she will also get lectured by a librarian.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

balaspa said:


> I hope, some day, some 6th grader with an above-average reading level decides to read one of my books. Maybe, just maybe, he or she will also get lectured by a librarian.


Well, I would say that is a worthy ambition! 

I sometimes see books in the "junior" shelf on the library that make me wonder if they should rather be in the adult section. Then I wonder why I feel that way - it's no longer the case (like when I was young) that you need a different card to take out adult books anyway. Young people can just wander over to those shelves. I remember how pleased I was when my green cardboard library cards were replaced by the red ones for the adult section.

I did once find a book in the children's section that was actually erotica. Bad erotica too. I asked the librarian to reclassify it - I could still live with it if it was in the teenage section, but this terrible soft porn thing right there in the shelf with The Borrowers and Winnie the Pooh was just too disturbing.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

ImmortalInk said:


> While I am personally an advocate of allowing kids to read what interests them, I also respect that some parents are looking for a "safe" read. Heck, I've even met some _teens _who are looking for a "safe" read. The great things about fiction is that these dangerous ideas can be explored from what IS still a safe distance, and the teens can perhaps learn something from that instead of trying to learn from real life experiences. But that's not to say "safe" (though I don't think that's a fair identifying word) books shouldn't be available. Why not allow teens to read adult novels if they want adult themes? Or if we are going to keep up with the current YA trend (which is still "safer" than adult books, on the whole), then why not make a distinction between the edgy books and the "safe" ones? I find that most kids will read what they want, though, even if their parents don't want them to. Boys hide playboy mags under their mattresses. Girls stash Anne Rice novels in their closets. Kids sneak downstairs to watch horror movies while their parents are asleep.It goes on as such... For this reason, with my own kids, I hope I can be a little more relaxed about things, so I can know what they are doing and be involved and ask them their thoughts and talk to them about their concerns. But as it stands, I still think the option of "safe" reads should be around. As a teen, though, I personally just read those adult novels while my parents weren't looking, and I have to say they were definitely more adult in theme than the even the edgiest YA books on the market today. Perhaps bringing that edge to YA is what satisfies their curiosity without them deciding to jump straight into the far stronger themes of adult fiction.
> 
> I like the idea of the budding "New Adult" Genre. Maybe if that really takes off, we'll have the option of something between YA and Adult, and that will allow the YA novels to be a little milder in content again, for those who like that kind of read.


I'm a big fan of wrapping kids in cotton wool and using preemptive bandaids. That way they can be safe. Of course the cotton wool has to be under a layer or two of kevlar, just in case. 

Just what is "safe"? Should we be afraid that kids will suddenly figure out the world a year earlier?

I'd like to point out that Harry Potter was a pretty tame series, but it didn't shy away from death, pain, bullying, racism, etc.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

It's good to know that there are people out there so eager to make my parenting decisions for me! And here I was burdened by the idea that I might have to make some decisions on what comes into my house.

Perhaps I should show my four year-old Shindler's list, if it doesn't matter when they learn things about the world?


----------



## EStoops (Oct 24, 2011)

Quantaum, I think that the people that write YA aren't trying to make a parenting decision for you -- I think that they are trying to create a safe place for kids to learn, and explore and change, that doesn't break them. That is to say, I think a lot of us know that kids are going to read Stephen King anne Rice, etc, long before they reach the age at which those books are aimed. And we accept that. But we do want to give them a place to come back to that isn't quite so graphic, so heavy. It's like sports -- you might play with the high school quarter back on the weekends ina  neighborhood pickup game, but when you are in middle school, you probably play most of the time with your friends.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

EStoops said:


> Quantaum, I think that the people that write YA aren't trying to make a parenting decision for you -- I think that they are trying to create a safe place for kids to learn, and explore and change, that doesn't break them. That is to say, I think a lot of us know that kids are going to read Stephen King anne Rice, etc, long before they reach the age at which those books are aimed. And we accept that. But we do want to give them a place to come back to that isn't quite so graphic, so heavy. It's like sports -- you might play with the high school quarter back on the weekends ina neighborhood pickup game, but when you are in middle school, you probably play most of the time with your friends.


I didn't say that people who write YA books are trying to make decisions for parents. Far from it, I don't think that parents selecting what books they will buy for their children is being overprotective. I believe there is such a thing as "too young" for certain content. I wouldn't presume to tell other parents what that age is. If I don't read H.P. Lovecraft to a toddler, am I somehow being overprotective?


----------



## EStoops (Oct 24, 2011)

QuantumIguana said:


> I didn't say that people who write YA books are trying to make decisions for parents. Far from it, I don't think that parents selecting what books they will buy for their children is being overprotective. I believe there is such a thing as "too young" for certain content. I wouldn't presume to tell other parents what that age is. If I don't read H.P. Lovecraft to a toddler, am I somehow being overprotective?


I see what you mean. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Katie Salidas said:


> Ditto! I was reading plenty of "adult" fiction in my tween-to-teen years.
> 
> To me, and I know others will argue otherwise, the label YA is just a marketing ploy. YA is the hot thing right now. Most of what is called YA is really adult fiction with a younger MC.


Yeah, for sure. YA-- what is it? Let your kid read David Foster Wallace if he wants. Boxing them in, is, well, boxing them in.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

EStoops said:


> This thread has had me thinking for a couple of hours now. I actively peruse the YA section at my local bookstore because I find that the Sci-Fi/Fantasy novels aimed at us "adults" are really..... uh.... risque. And sometimes too foul-mouthed. Oh, and gratuitous with the gore. I'm not saying I don't encounter steamy scenes, shooting, and naughty words in YA fiction, it's just toned down to the level that I can enjoy the story. A very, very popular author of adult fantasy books (her series has more than twenty books) who was a forerunner of the "Our Vampires Are Different: Sexy, Smooth AND Scary" angle in the paranormal genre has really devolved into something all too explicit for my, and many others' tastes. And due to her wild success, a lot of series have amped up the vampiness, the hotness, the shooting and the gore to follow the leader and the money. For me, I feel like this has cut me off from a lot of the new Sci-Fi and Fantasy, because I don't want to be reading that sort of thing all the time. I get desensitized and almost complacent and just... check out.


I agree completely. I want to pick up a Sci-Fi/Fantasy novel aimed for adults, but sometimes they're just too... explicit. And sometimes, I feel, that the writing is at a slower pace so it lulls me to sleep. I enjoy YA fantasy for the simple reason that I can the fantasy that I want. Do I wish that I can read YA fantasy without the love triangles? Most certainly and I do find them annoying at times, but the pace is faster and they're just as enjoyable to read as fantasy for adults without being as explicit. Steamy in YA isn't nearly as steamy as something for adults, or at least, that's what I've come across so far.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

fayrlite said:


> Is Adult a genre? I just never really thought of Adult or YA or Middle Grade as a genre.


Sometimes I call YA a genre, but Adult, YA, MG, and children's books are just a broad category like say, Nonfiction. At least, in my opinion.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

SheenahFreitas said:


> Sometimes I call YA a genre, but Adult, YA, MG, and children's books are just a broad category like say, Nonfiction. At least, in my opinion.


That's what I was getting at.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

tim290280 said:


> I'm a big fan of wrapping kids in cotton wool and using preemptive bandaids. That way they can be safe. Of course the cotton wool has to be under a layer or two of kevlar, just in case.
> 
> Just what is "safe"? Should we be afraid that kids will suddenly figure out the world a year earlier?
> 
> I'd like to point out that Harry Potter was a pretty tame series, but it didn't shy away from death, pain, bullying, racism, etc.


Hmmm... I can't tell if you are piggy backing off of me, or debating with something I said LOL.

Let me be clear.

1) I'm not *personally* a fan of wrapping kids in cotton wool.
2) I'm not sure what "safe" is.
3) I agree with not worrying about kids figuring out the world a little earlier. IMO, the sooner, the better. I rather them learn about things while I'm still around to support and guide them, instead of them doing it behind my back or after they are 18, when my involvement in their life might be different than it is not.

All that said, I still don't see the problem in YA being tamer than adult. Or there to be a distinction between which books are tame and which aren't.

Why?

Forget parents for a second (sorry parents!). But what about the READER? What is the teen WANTS a mild read? Should they only be able to read books others have already reviewed? Or is okay for their to be the option of saying "Hey, if you want a read free of sex and violence, this book is for you".

I'm not convinced YA novels EVER promised those things, but things are getting edgier as most teens WANT edgier. BUT... those teens could also (and usually do also) read adult novels. And just because most teens want something, doesn't mean that their aren't others who want something else. Even if only 1% of teens want a non-violent, non-sex-saturated novel, that would still amount to millions of readers.

I'm only saying that both kinds of reads should be available, so readers can decide what they want to read.

Some may disagree with that though. Some may think we should FORCE teens to read adult content, to toughen them up and make them aware of the real world. If that's what this thread is about, then I can't get behind that idea. Even as an adult I wouldn't want someone forcing me to read content I wasn't comfortable with. Feel free to disagree, though. I can take it


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

In other words, there is no such thing as too young for certain content?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Some of the best writing is being done in YA.  Some of the best tackling of social issues, certainly.


----------



## barbarasissel (Jul 4, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> Some of the best writing is being done in YA. Some of the best tackling of social issues, certainly.


Yep, I agree. Some YA writing can challenge adult ideas, but then so do the kids themselves, at least in my experience. I really like reading with my kids and getting their ideas about what they read. It's made it safe and easier to talk about certain "hot" issues when we talk them from the standpoint of a character. Then it's not lecturing, it's discussing and that seems to keep the emotion out of it. Less wear on the nerves!


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

What I've found with my own children (ages 17, 16, 13), is that they prefer to read YA over adult because, oftentimes, they find adult books 'boring'.  Even Stephen King bores my 16 yo!

Like others have posted, YA books oftentimes tackle the same topics that adult books do, but because they are written for a YA audience and from a YA perspective, they are more interesting to that age group.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

When it comes to making a distinction between 'fluff' and 'literature', I dont see that it's such a big deal.

I read alot of non-fiction...plenty to learn and absorb. When I read fiction, it's for entertainment. I do appreciate at least marginally possible science and facts in my fiction, but I still wouldnt consider most of it 'literary fiction.' 

Most literary fiction seems to involve people and their problems. Often a lot of symbology that you're expected to figure out or apply your own meaning to.  Meh, I'm not a particularly character-driven story person. 

So just because someone prefers lighter fare in fiction doesnt necessarily mean they are limiting their learning or life lesson opportunities.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

EStoops said:


> I disagree on the specifics, not the general concept. I would not want to find kids reading nothing but say, Sweet Valley High, Twilight and Anita Blake. It's like a steady diet of chocolate desserts for the mind. I think anytime someone is reading ONLY one series or only one genre, or only so-called "cookie cutter" books, then it almost might be worse than only reading the briefest of news or email. I know a younger girl that reads nothing but the most recent popular teenage literature..... and there's a real lack of substance in her interests and view points. She actually seems younger than she is, to me.
> 
> That said, I wouldn't say any one genre is pure dessert, and I do think that those books that are pure dessert should be written! They should be loved for what they are, because sometimes the mind needs chocolate. But it also needs broccoli, and carrots and steak and donuts, and sodas and wines. To read only one narrow slice is to starve at the mental banquet. And when you are starving, it always shows. So while I think that often some reading is better than none, I'd say that a case of no variety is perhaps worse. Fortunately, once someone has found the joy of reading.... it only takes a little convincing for them to try the carrots, the broccoli, the sodas and wine.


IMO, schools make the kids read enough 'broccoli.' Trying to make them or even encourage them to read 'broccoli' on their free time seems like a counter-productive idea to me. Unless they like broccoli....and generally when they find their particular interests, they'll persue them....broccoli becomes candy.


----------



## gingerdehlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

Some fiction tagged as YA is actually scarier, darker, more disturbing to read than some adult fiction. Because my novel, Brute Heart, includes some profanity and mild sexual encounters I categorized it as "women's fiction," but I may rethink this after reading your comments.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> IMO, schools make the kids read enough 'broccoli.' Trying to make them or even encourage them to read 'broccoli' on their free time seems like a counter-productive idea to me. Unless they like broccoli....and generally when they find their particular interests, they'll persue them....broccoli becomes candy.


Yes. I think telling kids that what they are reading isn't "good for them" is not the way to encourage them to read. Some kids will read the chocolate dessert type books and go on to read something more "substantial." Others may stick to chocolate forever. But if they (as YAs or adults) are getting pleasure from reading chocolate, then that's a good thing. Some people never read at all.


----------



## Tina Boscha Writer (Jul 13, 2011)

For me as a reader, the fast pace of YA is very attractive, and my guess is that it is to teens as well. Given the pace of their lives and how their attentions are so divided among various technologies, pacing is pretty important. (But then again, the Twilight books throw that out the window...)

The subject matter can be very dark, I agree, and that's also an attraction.  I loved reading literary novels in my 20s but part of the attraction then might have been just as much about feeling smug and smart as about the enjoyment.  For me the magical middle ground is "upmarket commercial" fiction - something that moves along but has some weight to it, as well as beautiful language. For me, much of YA fits that category.  Plus, aren't we all somehow still obsessing about our teen years?


----------



## Tim C. Taylor (May 17, 2011)

Tina Boscha said:


> For me as a reader, the fast pace of YA is very attractive, and my guess is that it is to teens as well. Given the pace of their lives and how their attentions are so divided among various technologies, pacing is pretty important. (But then again, the Twilight books throw that out the window...)
> 
> The subject matter can be very dark, I agree, and that's also an attraction. I loved reading literary novels in my 20s but part of the attraction then might have been just as much about feeling smug and smart as about the enjoyment. For me the magical middle ground is "upmarket commercial" fiction - something that moves along but has some weight to it, as well as beautiful language. For me, much of YA fits that category. Plus, aren't we all somehow still obsessing about our teen years?


I've been thinking on this topic these past few days because I just published a YA book of poetry (I didn't write it). But I think Tina's pretty much nailed it for me. I've followed the same path. Went a bit 'literary' in my 20s and now enjoy the pace and lack of pretension of good YA books. Also ties in with a recent thread about novellas. I think there's something of an overlap between novellas and YA books. Not with subject matter but they are both (normally) shorter than adult-length novels (I'm generalising). That tends to mean a lot less padding.

I've read The Hobbit and now reading Harry Potter & Roald Dahl to my 5-year-old at bedtime. So, I guess that's another route back to YA and children's books.


----------



## morriss003 (Feb 20, 2009)

JennDu said:


> i tend to think these distinctions get pretty silly. Tons of ya lit is violent and scary as hell. Tons of it isn't. The same goes for every other genre of literature. Even fairy tales get twisted pretty fast.


I agree. The distinction between YA and adult is mostly in the minds of the advertisers and the marketers. In reality, there is no such thing as Young Adult literature and Adult literature, there is only good writing and bad writing.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

There are two conceptions of YA. One is simply that it refers to books marketed at a younger audience, and another conception is books that are easier to read or are of "appropriate" contend. These aren't necessarily the same thing. Parents shouldn't assume that just because a book is marketed at a teen audience that they would find it appropriate for their children. Whether parents should select what books their children read is of course an entirely different market.

I think of genre as vertical, and the market as horizontal. Imagine a graph with the genre on the X-axis and the market on the Y-axis. You would have the science fiction books in one column, the romance in another. The YA offerings are a horizontal segment across the genres, as there are YA offerings in each genre.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> And some are really emotionally heavy, like Stone Fox. What adult book as the emotional whallop of that?


I never read that book, but I remember my kids talking about it. It sounded good, actually.

I also liked the YA horror story "Skeleton Man". I worked in a elementary school library, and when the librarian read that to the class, the place was dead quiet. *Everyone* listened to that story, lol.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I remember a mom getting mad at her daughter because the daughter wanted to read a middle grade series and the mom felt the books weren't challenging enough intellectually. The daughter was an excellent reader and read adult books as well, but sometimes she enjoyed YA and MG books (she was 14 at the time) and personally, I thought it was silly of the mom to try to control her reading. It was ironic too, because a lot of parents might have tried to control their daughter's reading in the other direction.


----------

